# I've been waiting over 1yr after I lodged partner visa(801/PR)



## litmusboy (Jul 31, 2010)

So that my 2 years requirement date(Eligibility date) was 15/7/2013. and I have received to provide 2nd stage of my partner visa forms and guideline via post from Immi(Melbourne Centre) in May 2013.

As required by the Department of Immigration, additional informations(2nd stage) package were sent early July 2013 and I have received acknologement card in 2 weeks after I have sent the documents. 

my partner has received a phone call from C.O around Jan 2014 asking a few Questions starting with verifying our Address, and Date of Birth for the both of us and my partner accidently forgot the the year I was born(silly!!) but the day and month(Thank God!lol). and about how my partner travels to work from home. and what we did during the christmas and NYE and also about if we have any future plans. and I did received a call with line identification restriction around the time that my partner received the phone call from C.O(also no id number) but I was at work, so I could not answer the phone but I only assume that the call was more than likely from my C.O. I was guessing my C.O would call me back but she hasn't as I didn't miss any no id number call ever since then.

I have not heard any feedback from the department or requiesting any additional documents if they ever needed till mid of Mar 2014(8months after my 2yrs eligibility date)
I have sent an email to my C.O to find out about the result and I was advised in her reply saying that 

"my permanent partner visa application is still in process. their service standard for processing Partner (Permanent) visas is six to eight months. This time frame is calculated from an applicant's date of eligibility, which is two years from the date of lodgement of the combined application. These service standards are indicative only. While the average processing time is less than six months, individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of factors."

and my C.O mentioned that I will be contacted should further information be required. I also will be notified in writing if a final decision is made for my visa application.

Well.. I am not from high risk country(Korea.. of course not from N.Korea) and now it has been over 10months.

I preprared my application by myself and I have seen a migrantion adviser before I lodged my application to check and make sure that all the required information is provided and answered.

is there anyone who is waiting more than 10months to be granted partner visa(801) Onshore from the Eligibility date?

I know it is personal issue and many of people have same problem of getting a job with TR but the job that I would like to apply is eligible for people holding PR not TR. 

Is there anything I can do to process my case quickly? Do you think it is a good idea to contact C.O again and ask if there is anything I can do to boost my 801 partner visa(PR) to be granted? 

I am not worried like I am going to die tomorrow or something but It does annoy me and is stressful that why it is taking too long even beyond of the time so called "the standard processing time" which in reality, it takes less than the standard time? (in General in 3-4months for many people) 

Any good ideas or suggestions are much much appreciated. thank you everyone


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would get my partner to write to the immigration minister if you want action


----------



## SJP (Jun 30, 2014)

litmusboy said:


> So that my 2 years requirement date(Eligibility date) was 15/7/2013. and I have received to provide 2nd stage of my partner visa forms and guideline via post from Immi(Melbourne Centre) in May 2013.
> 
> As required by the Department of Immigration, additional informations(2nd stage) package were sent early July 2013 and I have received acknologement card in 2 weeks after I have sent the documents.
> 
> ...


Oh dear ! Have you checked your visa status on VEVO? If I were you, I would call / send email to a case officer again.

Well, I highly recommend you to call 131 881 in the morning at 8:30 am. Personally, I feel many officers are still in a good mood and eager to answer all questions in the fresh morning.

Good luck and keep us informed your good news


----------



## Ben88 (Oct 24, 2014)

litmusboy said:


> So that my 2 years requirement date(Eligibility date) was 15/7/2013. and I have received to provide 2nd stage of my partner visa forms and guideline via post from Immi(Melbourne Centre) in May 2013.
> 
> As required by the Department of Immigration, additional informations(2nd stage) package were sent early July 2013 and I have received acknologement card in 2 weeks after I have sent the documents.
> 
> ...


yeah , I am currently at the same your situation .. and any news ?


----------



## StellaR (Oct 25, 2014)

Definitely try check VEVO. Because there are cases where they sent out letters (either grant or refusal) but the applicant never received it.

But I don't think there's anything you can do to "speed up" the process. But please cmiiw 

Stella


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, that is crazy! Typically 801s are granted in just 3-4 months post-eligibility date. Definitely check VEVO (if you need help doing that, just ask) and see if it's maybe already been granted. If not, I would give them a call and explain as best you can that you know these things take as long as they take, but this is for the 801, NOT the 820, and your understanding is typically those are processed in just a few months and it's been over a year. Despite your frustration, try to be really sweet about it so the person on the phone feels sorry for you and actually DOES something instead of just responding with "it takes as long as it takes" or whatever. 

Let us know what happens after you check VEVO/call. If you still have no progress, I'll PM you an email address to use. It's really bizarre for it to take this long with the second stage of the visa.


----------



## raiabbas123 (Oct 25, 2014)

my partner has received a phone call from C.O around Jan 2014 asking a few Questions starting with verifying our Address, and Date of Birth for the both of us and my partner accidently forgot the the year I was born(silly!!) but the day and month(Thank God!lol). and about how my partner travels to work from home. and what we did during the christmas and NYE and also about if we have any future plans. and I did received a call with line identification restriction around the time that my partner received the phone call from C.O(also no id number) but I was at work, so I could not answer the phone but I only assume that the call was more than likely from my C.O. I was guessing my C.O would call me back but she hasn't as I didn't miss any no id number call ever since then.




_______________________
abbas


----------

